# Home with parents at 42



## Striketwo (Aug 14, 2013)

Second marriage, my dtr is 12yrs old and she tells me she refuses to come home because she is afraid of her stepdad. His temper is explosive, he picks on her constantly even though she is a straight A, well behaved quiet, bookworm. If I try to redirect him and talk to him he turns on me. He used to be so fun and sweet and loving. Once we bought the house and got married he got distant, when the sex stopped he said he is just not that into it. I knew he had problems at his job which was having layoffs but i tried helping him with his resume to get other positions. He needed a car, my family and I found him a car. Every need I make sure he gets it. He never seems satisfied with me or the marriage or my daughter. So when my daughter said she wasnt coming home...I sat down with him at my mom's and tried to talk with him. He accused me of needing medication and throwing everything on me. He insulted my mother and she threw him out the house. In the past week, I have moved my daughter and I out of the house and back into my parents upstairs bedroom. OOOHH the humiliation. No money in the bank, everything I own is in that house and I love a man that is broken. He has started anger management but my heart I know he wont stick with it. I hope he does....but he did it once before and quit when he ran out of EAP visits. I am scared and school starts soon. I don't know how I am going to manage. I don't have the money and neither do my parents to even loan me to get a place to live. Their house is not in the school district. All I feel is anger at him for doing this to us.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Nothing to be ashamed of, be glad you have such wonderful parents that love you and support you.
Be proud that you stood up for your daughter and yourself you will get back on your feet. 
See a good lawyer see what money you can salvage to get back on your feet sooner.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Have you gone to see if you can get public assistance? Or even an organization for domestic violence can help, I would consider his behavior abusive.


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

Put her in the new school district. She will hate it at first, but the fact is, (as a former military brat I speak from experience) kids adapt. She WILL make new friends. She will feel more at peace without the abuse from her step dad and you will eventually become her hero for getting her out of a toxic environment. You can do this. I applaud you for being strong enough to get out.


----------

